# Fonctionnement d'Icloud



## Intercooler F12 (30 Mars 2019)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,

J'ai une questions relative concernant l'achat de stockage supplémentaire que j'ai d'ailleurs acheté. Je n'ai rien trouvé dans le moteur de recherche du forum.

Voilà, mon iPhone est à 5 Go d'espace occupé. J'ai effectué un achat de 50 Go depuis mon iMac.
Lorsque, je vais dans "Préférence système" du iMac, puis dans "iCloud", je constate que j'ai 50 Go de disponible.

Par contre sur mon iPhone, je ne trouve pas les 50 Go... 

Ma question est la suivante: les 50 Go que j'ai acheté sont destinés uniquement au iMac ? Est-ce que  je peux partager ou transférer les 50 Go sur mon iPhone ?

Merci pour votre aide.

Manu.


----------



## Chris K (31 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,

L’espace supplémentaire est partagé sur tous les appareils ayant le _même compte iCloud_.

Sur iOS (version 12, me souviens plus comment ça se présent dans les version précédentes) tu dois pouvoir visualiser le stockage iCloud dans l’app. Réglages -> Ton identifiant -> iCloud.


----------



## Wizepat (31 Mars 2019)

Intercooler F12 a dit:


> Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,
> 
> J'ai une questions relative concernant l'achat de stockage supplémentaire que j'ai d'ailleurs acheté. Je n'ai rien trouvé dans le moteur de recherche du forum.
> 
> ...



Salut,

Comme le souligne Chris, partagés tu le même compte sur tes appareil ?


----------



## Intercooler F12 (31 Mars 2019)

Bonjour à vous,

Merci pour vos réponses. Effectivement, j'ai deux identifiants différents. J'ai voulu changer l'identifiant de mon iPhone et mettre celui du Mac à a place mais celui-ci à refusé...


----------



## Wizepat (31 Mars 2019)

Tu peux créer un partage familial qui te permet en plus de pouvoir partager tes applications achetées, également de partager ton stockage iCloud. Maximum 5 utilisateurs. Si tu veux également en faire profiter tes proches (femme(s), enfants, ton chien...) [emoji6]

Rends toi, depuis ton compte qui dispose du stockage, dans « réglage » -> cliques sur ton nom -> tu devrais avoir partage familial. Il ne reste plus qu’à le configurer. Procédure depuis iOS. Possible depuis le Mac mais je ne l’ai sous la main. Je ne pourrais donc pas la détailler. Mais de mémoire, tu vas dans préférence système -> iCloud.


----------



## Chris K (1 Avril 2019)

Wizepat a dit:


> Tu peux créer un partage familial qui te permet en plus de pouvoir partager tes applications achetées, également de partager ton stockage iCloud.<...>



Il me semble que le partage familial de l’espace de stockage iCloud n’est possible qu’à partir de 200 Go (quelque chose comme ça).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (1 Avril 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Il me semble que le partage familial de l’espace de stockage iCloud n’est possible qu’à partir de 200 Go (quelque chose comme ça).



C’est effectivement 200 Go a 2,99 € par mois.
Si tu trouves inutile la dépense de 2 € supplémentaire, il faut pour te déconnecter du compte sur l’iPhone, désactiver d’abord > localiser mon iPhone, puis déconnecter iCloud puis iTunes si tu as un seul identifiant.


----------



## Wizepat (1 Avril 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Il me semble que le partage familial de l’espace de stockage iCloud n’est possible qu’à partir de 200 Go (quelque chose comme ça).



J’ignorais que cela était possible qu’à partir de 200Go, capacité dont je dispose. [emoji120]


----------

